# Bimalleolar Equivalent CPT



## sxcoder1 (Apr 7, 2016)

The doctor performed ORIF bimalleolar equivalent fracture (lateral malleolus fracture and syndesmosis disruption).  He thinks we should use 27814, but I've read conflicting information.  Some advice says 27814 and some say 27792.  Does anyone have further information on this?  Thank you!


----------



## shecodes (Apr 7, 2016)

Per CPT Assistant 

27792 would be appropriate for the lateral malleolus fracture and includes the syndesmosis repair if a screw is put through the plate and into the tibia. 

If a separate incision is made for the syndesmotic repair, you would then code 27829 in addition to the 27792.





This is the instruction I follow for coding these situations.


----------



## sxcoder1 (Apr 8, 2016)

That's what I was thinking too.  Thank you for responding!


----------

